# Lost 35L Yellow dry pack - Westwater 5/14



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

I was there that day around 12:30 and did not see it


----------



## CSHolt (Jun 4, 2011)

So I am kind of confused here. The first take out for westwater canyon is cisco, you say westwater take-out, which sounds like the westwater ranger station, IE the take out for ruby and the PUT-IN for westwater canyon....

Which is it??? Westwater Ranger station or Cisco...


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

I did not see a yellow dry bag when we took out at Cisco around 2:30 on 5/14. We drove back to the Westwater Ranger Station to pick up a shuttle car and it was a total cluster up there. Good luck getting your bag back!


----------



## Kestrel.Kunz (Mar 10, 2017)

CSHolt said:


> So I am kind of confused here. The first take out for westwater canyon is cisco, you say westwater take-out, which sounds like the westwater ranger station, IE the take out for ruby and the PUT-IN for westwater canyon....
> 
> Which is it??? Westwater Ranger station or Cisco...


 Sorry for the confusion. It is the Westwater Ranger Station. I had to double check with the bag's owner.


----------

